# Is this a good laptop config?



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2004)

hello ppl!
im going 2 new york 4 my undergrad studies and i'll b buying a laptop soon. i've selected the Dell Inspiron 9100 as of now. the following is the config:
P4 2.8GHz with HT
15.4" WUXGA screen
1GB dual channel DDR400
128MB ATi Mobility Radeon 9700
60GB 7200rpm HDD
Dell Wi-fi card (802.11b/g)
24x CD-RW/DVD Combo
Win XP Home with Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition

I will use it 2 play games (high end), 2 surf the net and 2 complete college assignments.
how is this config? i hav the option of a 256MB Mobility Radeon 9800 card and faster processors. i could also get a DVD burner. does it make sense 2 go 4 a DVD burner?? all these options will increase the cost of the system. or can u suggest some other laptops? i hav noticed that only Dell gives dual channel DDR400 memory. and the radeon 9800 is currently available only with the Inspiron.


----------



## Deep (Aug 8, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> hello ppl!
> *i've selected the Dell Inspiron 9100 as of now.*



awesome..but it will cost you somewhere around 2000$ right..

i have selected this config which comes around 1600$ after 15% disc...

IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 w/ HT Technology 2.8GHz, 15.4-in. WSXGA+
MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional
FREE Dell 720 Color Printer with 1 Yr Advanced Exchange Service
1 Year Limited Warranty plus 1 Year Mail-In Service (FREE)
512MB DDR 400MHz 2 DIMMs
128MB DDR ATI's MOBILITYâ„¢ RADEONâ„¢ 9700 AGP 8X Graphics
24X CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive with Sonic RecordNow
60GB Hard Drive (7200 RPM)
96 WHr 12-cell Primary Battery with Subwoofer
6 Months of America Online Membership Included
Free! DellÂ® Wireless 1350 Internal Wireless (802.11b/g, 54Mbps)

what say ?


btw i checked few other laptops but found dell cheaper and GOOD  go for Dell only..
Deep


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2004)

well first of all thanx 4 ur reply! im gonna change 2 a sxga+ screen coz i found that with the uxga screen, the fonts r very small and text is difficult 2 read. and i was thinking, wont 512 b a little less? or can i upgrade without ne problems using the SO-DIMMs? with the 9100, the only issue is it's weight-nearly 5kg with the charger and battery life aint that good.


----------



## Deep (Aug 8, 2004)

actually i know the bettery life is less and all
but you wont get this great config in any laptop

and about 512ddr i think its enough
1 GB will be around  $200 extra

i think dell 9100 is the best machine around..
dont go for sony..

IBM thinkpad can be another option..

Deep


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2004)

i was thinking of 1gb coz i want this laptop 2 last me at least 3-4 years. ive seen laptops frm sony, ibm, acer, toshiba, fujitsu and hp/compaq. in terms of config, dell 9100 is the best u can get and at an unbeatable price. what abt the radeon 9800? would it b too much? and i think i will invest in a 132Whr battery instead of xp pro


----------



## Deep (Aug 9, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> i was thinking of 1gb coz i want this laptop 2 last me at least 3-4 years. ive seen laptops frm sony, ibm, acer, toshiba, fujitsu and hp/compaq. in terms of config, dell 9100 is the best u can get and at an unbeatable price. what abt the radeon 9800? would it b too much? and i *think i will invest in a 132Whr battery instead of xp pro*



i will suggest instead of 1GB RAM and 256 MB Graphics card

XP Pro and Battery are the better options..

and after 1 yr ur somehting if u feel that machine is slow u need more RAM then u can always upgrade it and at that time it will cheaper than current price also...

this is just suggestion..ints on u to decide..

Regards
Deep


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2004)

thanx a lot man! now just 1 last question, have u had any experince at all with SO-DIMM sockets on laptops? i know they r smaller and possibly run slower too.


----------



## Deep (Aug 9, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> thanx a lot man! now just 1 last question, have u had any experince at all with SO-DIMM sockets on laptops? i know they r smaller and possibly run slower too.



nopes man no idea about it.. 

Deep


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Nemesis Why not try ALIENWARE Laptops.
website www.alienware.com It's meant for freakish gaming


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

alienware laptops r expensive mate. ive checked them out.


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 11, 2004)

But they are very well tested and properly customised and cofigured. They also got an award for customer support. It's worth extra bugs.


----------



## theraven (Aug 11, 2004)

nuthin is worth extra "BUGS"
and it would be worth the extra "BUCKS" if u had no shortage of cash
do get a decent config according to alienware .. ull need to spend like 1.5-2 lac min which is definitely not "worth it"
rather get a desktop for all that gaming power. !


----------



## Saud Hakim (Aug 11, 2004)

ALIENWARE Laptops = Only for millionaires & Kids who have  big heareted Dad's  lol.

The laptop youre planning on buying seems almost perfect for your need's . Id say GO  for the 256mb card if u plan to play the latest/upcoming games at break neck refresh rates.

Saud


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2004)

u know what, compare alienware and dell with similar configs-there is a difference of almost $600. surely i wont spend that much just bcoz it's an alienware lappy. btw, can some1 pls tell me something abt the SO-DIMM slots that we get on laptops? if we add memory using these slots, does it make ne difference at all as compared 2 adding new modules in the regular sockets?


----------

